# Ruido de fondo y ruido blanco



## paola flores (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Tengo una pregunta, a ver si me podiais contestar.
El ruido de fondo captado por un microfono convencional es considerado ruido blanco?
gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2008)

El ruido introducido por los elementos de amplificación es blanco.
El ruido ambiente esta mas cerca del marron.

Si queres escuchar los diferentes tipos tenes ejemplos en Wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruido_de_color


----------



## Paulino77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Por cierto, el ruido cuando no hay una emisión en la banda de FM, de qué tipo sería: ¿blanco o blanco gaussiano?

Gracias.


----------

